# Theraband Gold vs Silver



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I did a bit of a comparison test between Theraband Gold and Silver. The Gold measures .031" thickness and the Silver is .021" thick. The Gold was cut to 3/4" wide strips and the Silver to an even 1" width. I tied light weight pouches to the bands and adjusted the lengths to 8" from fork tie to pouch tie (OTT style). I shot about 30 rounds of 3/8" steel with each band to get a good idea of velocity with my old green Chrony. With my 30" draw length I was getting an average of 182 fps with the Silvers and 185 fps with the Golds. These band cuts are pretty much equal in power but the Silvers are a tiny bit easier to pull.

These are mild shooting band sets that work great for targets. The Theraband get be doubled up or cut wider and folded for more power.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder if anyone has tried a silver on top of a gold for .052 inches as opposed to doubling the golds which can be hard to pull and release with great accuracy. Silver theraband, stacked, would probably lead to faster wear because of being so thin. A theraband gold with a thinner silver band may be a good combination which could optimize stretch to velocity. Thank you for your valuable information, the difference in and resistance is thickness, good to know.
Chevas


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Chevas said:


> I wonder if anyone has tried a silver on top of a gold for .052 inches as opposed to doubling the golds which can be hard to pull and release with great accuracy. Silver theraband, stacked, would probably lead to faster wear because of being so thin. A theraband gold with a thinner silver band may be a good combination which could optimize stretch to velocity. Thank you for your valuable information, the difference in and resistance is thickness, good to know.
> Chevas


Chevas, If you cut your TBG 3/4" or less and shoot it double it's not too hard to pull.

This is the advantage of bands. You can customize it like you want.


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, my situation is a bit different; my protype is a handheld starship, no wrist brace. The design places the bands 8 inches in front of the typical position; it will still be held typically but paracord and strings underneath the device will help support. I will place a picture when suitable, it goes to have the mold made, hopefully next week, then wil make from polyurethane resin. Therabands on a starship style device, I'm afraid, have not been perfected. Thanks again for your time, much appreciated.


----------

